# lake Erie Outing 6-14-ITS ON-sign in



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

The size limit is 13" and it's 6 fish per person. 

We'll be there but will probably launch at Bolles and drive over after, probably pull out around 1:00 and head over to Sterling. Our boat is the Priority One. I don't care either way on a tourney, can be disorganized if you don't collect the money up front before you start. You should outline some rules also-best 6 fish, best 12 or whatever. I'm fine with $5 per man or just having a fun day but should be finalized before we start. 

I'll second 72 as a radio channel.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

It looks like it should be an awesome day weather wise. They are calling for N to NW winds 8mph. Waves 2ft or less. This was a change from NE to East. That would have been a little bumpy. For all you who don't boat much on Erie, watch for all the crap that is floating around out there. When ever there is a storm or alot of rain like yesterday all kinds of stuff gets washed down from the north and ends up in the Lake, especially from the mouth of the river to the Det. Lt. Just something to think about while cruising around. Do we need to bring anything to the park after fishing? Is there any grills there?


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

If i were to launch from erie metro, how would we meet and stuff out in the lake??? Right in front of fermi?? Or something like that, because we would rather just launch from there.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

well since people are launching form different spots and different times-it wouldnbe impossible to collect money before.

i was doing the honor system

what someone might win $40, didnt think anyone on this site was dishonest let alone for $40.

If people want in-they will be in and pay after-if they dont, they dont have to, but would still like everyone that wants to stop after to stop.

This is big walleye and heaviest 10 walleye only


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I see on your original post it says North Lot to meet. Is this where everyone is meeting afterwards. Is this a parking lot or is it more of a picnic area. I am not familiar with Sterling. I just want to know what to look for. Thanks.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

they just redesigned, so im not familiar

i think its both a lot and also a picnic area

id look for all the boats and trailers in the lot

look at map on first page


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Sounds good 1fife, count us in for the tourney and get together. It will be the wife and I on our boat. Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

sounds good ed

we are going to be on 72 -less traffic

looks as if it may rain-go figure-lets hope not


----------



## Swamphound (Oct 9, 2001)

Went down and checked it out today and looks like a nice launch...I think it may hold more rigs than erie although not as many ramps. The first thing you come to after the gate is the launch...They have a real small fish cleaning area. What time are we pulling lines and heading in...Also my Radio battery pack isn't holding a charge so all I have are the motorola walkie talkies and a cell phone...I would like to get a couple of cell numbers just so we are not cut off...pm me or email me and we can exchange.


----------



## Swamphound (Oct 9, 2001)

Forgot to say that first lot is pretty Big and goes up towards the lake. There is some grass and beach there for anyone who throws in a couple of chairs and wants to get comfy. Bathroom is right there as well for those that might be cleaning out their kidney's while on the water.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

count me in for the tourney 3 guys, no meeting on the lake, and we'll see you folks around 1-2 pm. at sterling.TGIF
I sure3 hope we get a "little wind"!


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

good luck guys-and hope lots of limits


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Due to a reconfigured work schedule, I will not be able to attend.

I'm bummed! 

Next time.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I had a good time fishing for the "eyes" and all of those other fish we caught. Spanky lived up to his name and spanked us all in the most fish competition. Everyone did good though. I was on 1fife's boat with Teacher and we caught 15 eyes with 13 keepers amoung the zillion white bass we caught. We also caught three perch and 5 or so sheepheads. It was nice meeting some of you after at the park for a little wind down session. I couldn't believe how many boats are out there. I should have worn sunscreen... ouch...

Zob


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Sunscreen is good, and beer is yummy! I had the usual blast at Erie, seems as though the walleye fishing is just getting better every week. I appreciate , I Fife doing all the organizing, and all the ones who actually did make it to the outing. Good to see some "old aquaintances" and make some new ones, and as always to put a name with a face.
As zobzob said , the fisghing was excellent and if you weren't catching fish, yopu just needed to move a 1/4 mile or so. As far as our performance, we were just lucky to set down on a bunch of 2-3 lb fish. We did  fill the bellies of a few whiteys and sheeps, but for the most part we were into the eyes, and having a blast. It was tough to keep all six lines in the water, luckily were stuck a crankbait on a board out each side just to keep the boats a little farther away.. Like zob said we ended up with 18 eyes from 15 to 22 inches by 11 am, and got beat by 1 oz for big fish too!I think there was some foul play going on in the parking lot with the actual big fish winner, but I cannot prove it. 

Today(sunday ) was much like yesterday except we couldn't find the big fish till we already had 10 in the box. Had our 18 by 10 am, and they ranged from 13- 20 inches, same set up, except we never used the cranks today, too much grass and weeds in the water.

BB's and harnesses both days did the majority of the damage, Hammered copper with red faceted beads and a bright pink w/pink float ball did the best, with silver and blue, and a rainbow colored white blade with pearl beads also doing well later in the day.
# ozes at .06-.09 miles per hour on the graph. 23 ft on sat was best out front of stony point, and a bout 2 miles sout on sunday in 25 ft.
Had a blast, hope to do it again.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Sorry, that is suposed to be 3 oz bottom bouncers.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

HEY WAIT A MINUTE THERE FELLA,,,, I took my medicine, only being able to bring in 6 fish to the scales (so to speak). Your lucky I don't have many friends or we would have brought in 15 and you would have went home with only fish fillets instead of the $1,000 you won so spend the money wisely while I try and pull this hand line sinker out the winning fishs belly..... 

It was my pleasure meeting all of you guys and would love to do it again, on argueably one of the greatest places to fish in the world.....Lake Erie, "the walleye capital of the world"....


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Well where do I send the money? I agreed to the $5.00 per man and we didn't make it in before you all left. We were just nicely on the water and heard Spanky saying h was headed in with his limit. We did end up with 1 keeper and a couple throw backs.

Spanky I was suppose to give you a message from Freepop and Scarlet Wing, they both said Hi and something about looking at the trees Wish we would have made it in sooner and met some of you guys,maybe next time. Some body let me know where to send the 10.00 for our 2 man team.


----------



## Swamphound (Oct 9, 2001)

Sorry guys...we were out there but my crew really let me down on heading over to the meet n greet. Both of them were pretty sun burnt and said they wanted to go home. I tried talking them into going but since I wasn't driving the truck I lost. 
Talked to eyebuster a couple of times on the phone but couldn't find him in the fog. He was in the shipping chanel and when we went out there all we found was a major bug hatch. Will be out again on Thursday..weather permitting. 
Spanky if you want your cash pm and I will mail it.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

We had a great time on the water and it was nice to meet everyone at the get together after fishing. If anyone wants me to e-mail you a copy of your pic, send me a PM with your address. Here's some pics:
Genuine Raft II had the heaviest box and won the tourney, good job Spanky and crew:









Eye Buster had a limit and won for the biggest fish, congrat's!









Triple Crown's nice catch:









Life Saver and 2 upcoming master anglers, Nicolas and Sidney. Sure is cool to see the young kids getting on the boat and having fun. 

















Rigger's Lounge had some nice eaters and a big one:









I didn't get a picture of our catch but the first mate and I got 7 walleyes, 4 eaters and 3 nices ones but nothing real big, here's Dina on the boat with our biggest walleye:


----------

